

Microsoft makes available test build of Python plug-in for Visual Studio 2010 - ukdm
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/microsoft-makes-available-test-build-of-python-plug-in-for-visual-studio-2010/8892

======
ukdm
Direct link to beta page on CodePlex: <http://pytools.codeplex.com/>

